# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Διπλή εγγραφή

## kiros

Διπλή εγγραφή.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Τυπικα είναι διαφορετικά ονόματα , στην πράξη θα βρεις πολλόυς

----------


## xsterg

ελα βρε παιδια. και τι εγινε? εχουμε καποιον και τσεκαρει γενεθλια, τι φαγητο μας αρεσει, τι κοπελα μας αρεσει κλπ?δεν ασχολουμαστε με τιποτα αλλο?
μπραβο στον φιλο που τα ανακαλυψε. κερδισε ... κουλουρι...

----------


## MAIKLKF

Δεν Έχει νόημα να είσαι Διπλά Γραμμένος κάπου Αυτό πιστεύω Απλά Γράφεις σαν δυο χρήστες και; Προτιμώ να πω ότι έχω δυο απόψεις με τιμά καλύτερα, Απο το να είμαι διπρόσωπος
 :Wink:

----------


## KOKAR

εγω παλι πιστεύω οτι απλα ξέχασε το password που ειχε βάλει και για αυτο έφτιαξε αλλο λογαριασμό με το ιδιο όνομα προσθέτοντας στο τέλος το 1....
αν ηταν εκ του πονηρού θα ειχε βάλει ενα εντελώς αλλο όνομα καθώς και ηλικία ( τέτοιους έχουμε πολλούς μέσα εδώ )

----------


## MAIKLKF

> εγω παλι πιστεύω οτι απλα ξέχασε το password που ειχε βάλει και για αυτο έφτιαξε αλλο λογαριασμό με το ιδιο όνομα προσθέτοντας στο τέλος το 1....
> αν ηταν εκ του πονηρού θα ειχε βάλει ενα εντελώς αλλο όνομα καθώς και ηλικία ( τέτοιους έχουμε πολλούς μέσα εδώ )



Πολλή πιθανών !!!! 90% έτσι πρέπει να είναι ....

----------


## kiros

> ελα βρε παιδια. και τι εγινε? εχουμε καποιον και τσεκαρει γενεθλια, τι φαγητο μας αρεσει, τι κοπελα μας αρεσει κλπ?δεν ασχολουμαστε με τιποτα αλλο?
> μπραβο στον φιλο που τα ανακαλυψε. *κερδισε ... κουλουρι*...



Περιμένω να μου το στείλεις.

----------


## xsterg

με σουσαμι η σκετο?

----------


## agis68

> ( τέτοιους έχουμε πολλούς μέσα εδώ )




Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί?????

----------


## KOKAR

άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου....ιδιαίτερα δε όταν αυτός είναι και βλαμμένος !

----------

